# Disc of Tzeentch??



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

So I'm new to this and want to play warriors of Chaos. I've played 40k for a while though, 

I'm looking at Disc of Tzeentch for my sorcerer, with its movement of 1 and thinking, that totally stinks.

So... why would you ever take it?

Thanks


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

Because it can Fly. 

Since it is against forum rules to post rules, you will be able to find more info if you look up flying in the rulebook. 

The disc is very good, as long as you don't end up grounded on the floor.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome, I found it. Thanks!


----------

